# DRO on an 8530



## Brento (Nov 13, 2021)

Any advice on how to tackle putting a DRO on a 8530? To be honest i am dragging my feet with putting one on bc the set up to attach one. Ive seen some videos where people tear the mill apart and do it that way. I cant nor want to.  What did you use for brackets to attach everything to? Id be willing to even buy brackets and such if someone made them up for me so it was more plug and play.


----------



## jcp (Nov 13, 2021)

I have an 8530 also.....watching this with interest...


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 13, 2021)

Most of the DRO kits come with adjustable brackets, but still, you'll likely have to drill & tap holes in your mill to mount them.


----------



## Brento (Nov 13, 2021)

my DRO isnt a higher brand it was one from amazon for 250$ after i deals. It looks like a great one for the price and has the good dlc monitors. But it doesnt come with much to attach to. I know i need to drill and tap into the mill but the design of the bottom makes it not a flat surface to line everything up.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2021)

If you don't want to drill holes in your machine consider just using epoxy to mount brackets.  It's plenty strong enough
-M


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 13, 2021)

I see. You can easily make brackets, like the ones included in the kits, from aluminum angle.
FWIW Here is how I did the installation on my mill.








						Dro Install On Mill *Updated*
					

Hi All,  I was going to wait till I have all three axises installed before posting this project. However, with all the recent inquiries about these Chinese DRO kits, I figured I would be best to post what I have done so far. I bought a Easson DRO on AliExpress the end of last year. The...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Brento (Nov 13, 2021)

I dont mind drilling the holes. I will have to do it all by hand unfortunately just needed inspiration on the brackets and all.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2021)

The hardest part is getting started...


----------



## Brento (Nov 13, 2021)

It really is @markba633csi im kinda of scared to start this one in a way. Overwhelming


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 13, 2021)

Nah, nuthin' to it.  You will need to spend some time holding the scales up to the mill and visualizing the fit before you fab anything
Once you have a good mental picture everything will start falling into place


----------



## jwmay (Nov 14, 2021)

10 gauge sheet metal is pretty strong. I recently used a piece of that for the X DRO read head on my Rockwell. I didn't think I'd get the angles right. But with a couple test fits, the angle worked itself out. Plus it's pretty easy to cut up a piece of cardboard for a template. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Brento (Jan 8, 2022)

Ok guys i am gonna start tackling this project i think this week. I opened up the scale box and i got 3 channel covers and a bunch of hardware as as these brackets.



I got 2 with the holes and 3 with slots. Im gonna mull on it a little bit tonight and start tomorrow. If anyone has gotten this brand before do you have any hints or ideas with which bracket would be for what? I got all 3 axis.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2022)

I would call or write the seller and ask for a decent set of English instructions..


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 9, 2022)

Hehe good luck with good instructions. I got similar brackets with my DRO. I just figured out how I wanted to mount things and used th provided brackets where it helped, using my own pieces where they were better.


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

How did you guys do your X scale without blocking the oiler?


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 9, 2022)

Here's mine on an 8520.
Because of the oiler, I opted for the rear. My vise hangs off the back mostly anyway. 


https://imgur.com/a/eSOeH0T


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

My oiler is in the back kind of like what yours looks like. Did you put a hose into the oiler so you could oil it.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 9, 2022)

yes, I took a piece of brass tubing , annealed it, bent it. soldered a larger piece so it fit in the zerk.
I now have a rubber tube from that to the end of the table so I don't have to deal with my vise which is usually over it. It also holds a lot of way oil in the tube, so its a good resovoir. My oilers have felt in them.. They did not come that way, but it was needed to keep them oiled, and so they just don't drain immediately.


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

I love how you did everything. Seems alot easier then how i was going to do it. I will prob copy alot of how you did yours.


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

Was that also just thin sheetmetal you used for everything? My issue i was having alot of trouble with was the Y scale on how to protect it from chips. But then with the oiler i wasnt sure how i was going to get that done without covering the oiler


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

I just ordered some 1/16 sheet metal to make the connections for the z like you did


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 9, 2022)

no sheet metal, All Aluminum, mostly 6061.. One piece was something I could bend, for the Z. It's stiff enough to not be an issue. The hardest part was in back of the table above the knee. drilling and tapping, it's directly attached to the Y table


----------



## Brento (Jan 9, 2022)

Yea the back is the hardest for me as well. I have to make a stand off on mine bc on the one end i have a 1/4 plate of steel and cap screws sticking out for the feed motor. The other end i have a pipe fitting that was set up for the table im guessing for coolant at some point.  But thank you for the photos kindly. I sometimes am terrible with trying to figure out a way for hooking things up. Especially when im cold and trying to see how im gonna do it.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 9, 2022)

Brento said:


> Yea the back is the hardest for me as well. I have to make a stand off on mine bc on the one end i have a 1/4 plate of steel and cap screws sticking out for the feed motor. The other end i have a pipe fitting that was set up for the table im guessing for coolant at some point.  But thank you for the photos kindly. I sometimes am terrible with trying to figure out a way for hooking things up. Especially when im cold and trying to see how im gonna do it.



That's a mini blind keeping the swarf off the the joint.. I had to cut down the cover to keep it tight.
I attached the oiler to a tube, and another bent brass at both ends. I use a 22 shell to cover the oiler.  (learned that here).


----------

